
Ask HN: founder dating website - liquimoon
Anyone knows of a website that connects people with ideas and necessary experiences (dev, design, marketing) to start companies together? Sort of like a founder dating website.
======
alexwyser
I was thinking the exact same thing. I made a post here before I saw this.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1270235>

I personally feel that this would be perfect, since it would allow some very
talented people come together to build something great.

BTW, if any of you are about to start a startup and need a good designer to
design your website or app interface for equity, let me know, I'd be happy to
help you guys out.

~~~
orrinxu
hey i'm about to do this, would be happy to chat about it sometime

------
samratjp
What you need is HireLite: <http://hirelite.com/> It's speed dating for hiring

------
aren
This exists, name and all! Though it's more of a real-life networking event
than a website right now, it's still great and they pull some amazing
entrepreneurs. I know, I've been to some of the events. Check out
founderdating.com and sign up for an event near you.

~~~
adora
clickable link: <http://founderdating.com/>

I've heard mixed reviews but skewed on the more positive side, so definitely
worth checking out.

------
JarekS
I'm actually looking for the same thing :) It's such a great idea for a
startup btw - at the moment we have "job search" like co-founder
directories/searches.

What we need is "dating site" like services. Co-founder is like a husband/wife
isn't he?

~~~
liquimoon
That's a great point. The relationship matters, and there is compatibility
issues involved.

------
DanielBMarkham
Lots of those around.

A better question would be "How do potential cofounders date?" ie, how do you
do small things to try to figure out if you're going to be good working
together?

Solve that one and you're on to something big.

------
puredemo
Partnership site, not a dating site. ;)

